# Hurt nymph



## SidTheKid89 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello, i found a nymph 3 days ago both its far back walking legs were injured but was still able to climb and hunt, i got home from work today to find him on his side now with both left side front and back walking legs gone and now all of right side doesnt work, im assuming he fell. I dont know what to do, i dont want to give up hope yet but i dont know when it will be molting to try to help him hang. He is still alive but seems weak. Thanks for any suggestions/help


----------



## River Dane (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure I understand. He’s missing three legs on the left side, and can’t use his right side at all? 

If you can be delicate, someone made a recent post about using tape to help with molting.





If it comes to it, most keepers suggest euthanizing your mantis in the freezer. It is the most humane way, as far as we know. But as long as there is still hope, honey helps in some cases with sick mantises. You can feed it food by holding prey up to it’s mouth (soft bodied insects, mostly), and make sure to mist it lightly to give it the oppurtunity to drink. 

Good luck. Hope things turn out well!

—D.E.


----------



## SidTheKid89 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hes missing 2 back legs on the left side but both right legs do not work. He is unable to walk now or hang with only being able to use his front 2 legs. Im going to try to feed it a fruit fly. Thank you for referring me to the tape post and for your help. Im hoping for the best


----------

